# Any thoughts on Stutter Edit 2 ??



## Kery Michael

Loyalty pricing for Stutter Edit 2 runs out on July 30. 

Currently $99. Then it goes up to $199.

Looks interesting, but I'm still not sold. Just wondering if anyone finds it awesome and indispensable or rather, bought it and never used it.


----------



## reimerpdx

Kery Michael said:


> Loyalty pricing for Stutter Edit 2 runs out on July 30.
> 
> Currently $99. Then it goes up to $199.
> 
> Looks interesting, but I'm still not sold. Just wondering if anyone finds it awesome and indispensable or rather, bought it and never used it.


I can’t believe I didn’t get an email or something from IZotope....
I will pick this up, as SE1 is a very useful element to me in my production...


----------



## Sunny Schramm

reimerpdx said:


> I can’t believe I didn’t get an email or something from IZotope....
> I will pick this up, as SE1 is a very useful element to me in my production...



watch out for the upgrade option - saves you a lot  I got several promoting e-mails from them...


----------



## jcrosby

It's a huge improvement over SE1, and overall is AWESOME. I'd definitely demo before impulse buying since the UI is very different from SE1. Depending on how familiar or tethered to v1 you are it's pretty huge UI shift.. That said if you /use/like SE1 you'll almost certainly like SE2 more.


----------



## reimerpdx

Sunny Schramm said:


> watch out for the upgrade option - saves you a lot  I got several promoting e-mails from them...


yeah, logged into my acct after seeing this forum post, and there’s the upgrade... $79. For me a no-brainer!


----------



## jiten

reimerpdx said:


> yeah, logged into my acct after seeing this forum post, and there’s the upgrade... $79. For me a no-brainer!



FYI, you can pick it up for a bit less than that on AudioDeluxe


----------



## reimerpdx

jiten said:


> FYI, you can pick it up for a bit less than that on AudioDeluxe


Appreciate the heads up!


----------



## Monkberry

Upgrade price was worth it. It's a much improved version and I definitely like the new GUI.


----------



## GNP

Barely used it so I can't comment just yet. But Stutter Edit 1 did something great for one of the tracks I'm working on. Looking forward to using version 2 sometime soon.


----------



## Rv5

Ah I love Stutter Edit! Definitely going to pick up version 2, looks ace. SE1 is all over this track that won a pitch:



Something I found to be incredibly fun was using drums with multiple mics and sending different mics to different stutter fx patches with varying degrees of wet/dry. It's an inspiration machine and gets loads of cool things done real quick. Ah iZotope, I love 'em, this update looks so good!


----------



## Kery Michael

Wow! Okay. That seems like some pretty universal praise. Thanks everybody for the input!

@Rv5 That track sounds great. Lots of motion and energy!

Leaning towards it, leaning closer towards buying it! Almost there....


----------



## Kery Michael

jcrosby said:


> It's a huge improvement over SE1, and overall is AWESOME. I'd definitely demo before impulse buying since the UI is very different from SE1. Depending on how familiar or tethered to v1 you are it's pretty huge UI shift.. That said if you /use/like SE1 you'll almost certainly like SE2 more.



I don't have SE1 so no problem there!

I'm doing my best to avoid GAS. If I buy something I really, truly want to get good use out of it.


----------



## Rory

A question for people who have upgraded to version 2... Apart from the new interface/workflow, what are you finding are the concrete benefits over version 1?


----------



## Ajantis

Can anyone compare it with the Shaperbox 2?


----------



## jcrosby

Rory said:


> A question for people who have upgraded to version 2... Apart from the new interface/workflow, what are you finding are the concrete benefits over version 1?


There's a lot... The big workflow change is you don't have to route MIDI. You still can, but "auto" mode allows it to work without MIDI.

Plus:

The algorithms have been improved a lot.
There's a bunch of distortion types from Trash 2. (But they sound cleaner so possibly some oversampling going on under the hood...)
Custom envelope/LFO shapes that you can save and load. (Think Massive Performer or Serum Envelopes)
Tapestop effect
Comb Filter
Phaser
Chorus
Flanger
Reverb
More patches / better patch management.
Drag and drop re-ordering
Output limiter

There's a bunch of other stuff I'm forgetting off the top of my head. Couple videos below:


----------



## Pier

Can you use the modulation wheel (or any other MIDI CC) to override the "playhead"?

I never used v1 but I think I saw a video where they demonstrated that.


----------



## Pier

In v1 this feature was called "timeline override". See this bit from the manual:






Unfortunately I can't seem to find the new manual for v2.


----------



## Pier

So I got it!

The concept is brilliant but in just a couple of hours I've run into some bugs and some frustrating unexpected limitations.

Most bugs (so far) are related to using it in 4K in Windows. Things like tooltips and right click menus being so small to be almost unreadable or the plugin window resizing every time I open it.






I've also experienced other little bugs like the delay not working properly when using it in LR linked mode.

I've contacted Izotope, let's see what they say.

As for the limitations...

So you have this MSEG editor which doesn't have any "brush" like ShaperBox or other similar plugins. If you want to draw something like a S&H stepped curve you have to go at it point by point which is quite tedious. None of the videos I saw went into detail about how to actually draw the curves and I assumed (my mistake) that a $200 plugin would have that functionality.

There's no way copy and paste curves from one parameter to another. If you apply an MSEG to the filter and then want the same curve on the distortion your only option is to save the curve to a file and to load it. You also don't have a UI to see your stored curves. Good luck to find the right one if you end up with bazillion curves in that folder.

Another frustrating issue is that there is no init "patch". You can start with a clean bank with clean gestures, but these (supposedly) clean gestures have curves in all parameters that you have reset one by one and takes a number of clicks.

All these seemingly small details make your workflow quite slow unless you avoid the MSEG altogether and only use fade modulations.

Also, AFAIK, it cannot be used as a send effect in MIDI mode because whenever you release a key the dry signal comes back. You can configure the dry signal is always on, but this means that, if you want to apply an effect after Stutter Edit, it will be applied to the dry signal too. This is not the case when using it in auto mode (when it loops itself without MIDI notes) but it's kinda of a bummer.

There are also plenty of missed opportunities considering this is intended for live use. The timeline override setting from v1 was removed. Also there are no "global" modulations. It would be great to have LFOs that run independently from the main loop, or random values that can be applied whenever you press a key much like you have in Zebra, Hive 2, and other synths. Not even note velocity is used.

Oh and also, other than the global filter, there is no automation from the DAW.

Don't get me wrong, the plugin is plenty powerful, but I expected a more polished product.


Edit:

Another limitation I've run into. The buffer always starts at a fixed point.

For example, if you press your key when the snare hits in the second beat of your bar, Stutter Edit will actually start playing the kick drum from beat 1 at the start of the bar. I would have expected the buffer to start when I pressed the key instead to be able to stutter the snare or whatever is playing at the moment.

In the buffer effect you can define a different starting point in the recorded bar, so to speak, but this is always fixed in the gesture and not dynamic with your playing.


----------



## Pier

Pier said:


> I've contacted Izotope, let's see what they say.



4 days later, still no response from Izotope...

I think I will just end up selling Stutter Edit 2 on KVR. Even without the bugs, it's not really what I expected it to be.

It's more intended to be used as a DJ tool or an _add-clitch-and-randomize-everything_ of sorts. You can trigger presets (or gestures as they call them) with MIDI, but IMO the workflow is not designed to be used as a compositional tool.

So for example, if you want the same effect but with two different rhythm patterns you need two presets for that. You can of course duplicate presets, but these are independent. If you change other settings now you have to edit the same setting in both presets. What if you want 3-4 different rhythmical patterns for the same effect? You can't even copy and paste modulation patterns inside the same preset so that, for example, the filter and the distortion do the same thing.

Also, like I mentioned before, it's really strange that if this plugin was designed for live use there are no MIDI modulations at all other than the global filter.


----------



## sostenuto

Pier said:


> 4 days later, still no response from Izotope...
> 
> I think I will just end up selling Stutter Edit 2 on KVR. Even without the bugs, it's not really what I expected it to be.
> 
> It's more intended to be used as a DJ tool or an _add-clitch-and-randomize-everything_ of sorts. You can trigger presets (or gestures as they call them) with MIDI, but IMO the workflow is not designed to be used as a compositional tool.
> 
> So for example, if you want the same effect but with two different rhythm patterns you need two presets for that. You can of course duplicate presets, but these are independent. If you change other settings now you have to edit the same setting in both presets. What if you want 3-4 different rhythmical patterns for the same effect? You can't even copy and paste modulation patterns inside the same preset so that, for example, the filter and the distortion do the same thing.
> 
> Also, like I mentioned before, it's really strange that if this plugin was designed for live use there are no MIDI modulations at all other than the global filter.



Good to see you pushing for comment. Have Stutter Edit and hesitate on SE2 even at Upgrade $79. Expect lots from Izotope and hope answers are forthcoming.


----------



## Pier

sostenuto said:


> Good to see you pushing for comment. Have Stutter Edit and hesitate on SE2 even at Upgrade $79. Expect lots from Izotope and hope answers are forthcoming.



What do you use SE1 for?


----------



## josephspirits

So far I have found it to be a really powerful tool. I was hesitant about upgrading because although I love BT's music, I didn't want to have everything sound like it was just going through a preset from the plugin, and I usually enjoy chopping up my own stuff and layering simpler tools to make something more complex. After a few late nights blindly messing around with it, sending it to soundtoys plugins, bouncing various results and recycling those back in, I'm very glad I took the plunge. I was happy to find it to be very flexible and inspiring to use in a lot of different ways. 

For me the excitement comes out of trying to use the power of the tool in ways that work for me, especially when I don't fully understand how to use it. I've followed BT for a long time and his dedication to blending art with technology has always been an inspiration.

I do wish there were more in depth video tutorials for something they spent so much time building, but I did find the manual here, if anyone else is looking: 





Stutter Edit 2 Help Documentation


Stutter Edit 2 Help




s3.amazonaws.com


----------



## Pier

@josephspirits I'm glad you like it, it just doesn't work for me, at least not for the price paid.

If anyone wants to buy the license, let me know!


----------



## Pier

Izotope finally answered. Not much help to be honest.

The support guy claimed the UI bugs are not bugs, just a missing feature. Ok then...

Edit:

Ah but the worst thing is, I paid $99 for Stutter Edit 2, but a couple of days later I received a coupon to buy it for $49.


----------



## josephspirits

Pier said:


> Izotope finally answered. Not much help to be honest.
> 
> The support guy claimed the UI bugs are not bugs, just a missing feature. Ok then...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Ah but the worst thing is, I paid $99 for Stutter Edit 2, but a couple of days later I received a coupon to buy it for $49.



Yup I was upset about that too, I paid 79 for the upgrade thinking I was getting in before the big promotion was over. If only I had ignored the 100 marketing emails and just waited another week I could have said 30 bucks. I understand sales come and go, but I felt like offering it so much cheaper so soon was pretty off putting. Nobody wants to return to a shop that made them feel like a sucker.


----------



## Pier

josephspirits said:


> Yup I was upset about that too, I paid 79 for the upgrade thinking I was getting in before the big promotion was over. If only I had ignored the 100 marketing emails and just waited another week I could have said 30 bucks. I understand sales come and go, but I felt like offering it so much cheaper so soon was pretty off putting. Nobody wants to return to a shop that made them feel like a sucker.



Exactly.

A 75% discount a couple of weeks after release is... not very common to say the least. I think the product is not doing well honestly.


----------



## mgnoatto

I like it a lot, but I’m pissed about the new sale too. And about the gesture to start from a fixed point, there must be something I’m missing, a workaround for get the snare in beat 2 or 4 would be to work in 1/4, but that would be annoying...


----------



## Michel Simons

Pier said:


> Izotope finally answered. Not much help to be honest.
> 
> The support guy claimed the UI bugs are not bugs, just a missing feature. Ok then...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Ah but the worst thing is, I paid $99 for Stutter Edit 2, but a couple of days later I received a coupon to buy it for $49.



I seem to remember getting such an e-mail as well. Was it for a crossgrade instead of an upgrade? Which would be even stranger, since as far as I know crossgrades are normally more expensive.


----------



## Pier

mgnoatto said:


> I like it a lot, but I’m pissed about the new sale too. And about the gesture to start from a fixed point, there must be something I’m missing, a workaround for get the snare in beat 2 or 4 would be to work in 1/4, but that would be annoying...



Yes, so either you configure your main loop to be 1/4 (and the buffer will always start playing at the beginning of the beat) or you define a modulation curve for the stutter effect to start playing the buffer from beat 2 (regardless of which beat you pressed the key).

I guess it makes sense they did this because the buffer needs to have recorded stuff before being able to play that back with the stutter effect... but it would be great if they had a different mode for the stutter effect where it just acts as a repeater much like Ableton's beat repeater or the looper effect you find on many DJ setups.


----------



## Pier

Michel Simons said:


> I seem to remember getting such an e-mail as well. Was it for a crossgrade instead of an upgrade? Which would be even stranger, since as far as I know crossgrades are normally more expensive.



Technically it was a crossgrade, but the most absurd thing is, Plugin Boutique gives you RX Elements *for free* with any purchase.


----------



## mgnoatto

Pier said:


> Yes, so either you configure your main loop to be 1/4 (and the buffer will always start playing at the beginning of the beat) or you define a modulation curve for the stutter effect to start playing the buffer from beat 2 (regardless of which beat you pressed the key).
> 
> I guess it makes sense they did this because the buffer needs to have recorded stuff before being able to play that back with the stutter effect... but it would be great if they had a different mode for the stutter effect where it just acts as a repeater much like Ableton's beat repeater or the looper effect you find on many DJ setups.



yeap, I wanted to do that thing with the stutter effect, tried different types of sync with no luck, I will try again though. There is one plugin called glitch 2 that maybe that effect can be done and it's similar to sttuter edit


----------



## josephspirits

Pier said:


> Technically it was a crossgrade, but the most absurd thing is, Plugin Boutique gives you RX Elements *for free* with any purchase.



Right? I feel like anyone who has ever shopped at Plugin Boutique for more than a few months has some form of Elements. Izotope is in perpetual sale mode. I did write to Plugin Boutique customer service, which I rarely do, saying this was weird for them to do, but no evidence that they care yet.

I guess I should just be happy that I love the plugin!


----------



## muziksculp

Can Stutter Edit 2 do similar effects to what Cubase's Loop Mash FX can do ?

I no longer use Cubase, using Studio One Pro 5, which doesn't have this type of plug-in, would Stutter Edit 2 be a good alternative to Loop Mash FX ? 

Thanks.


----------



## mgnoatto

josephspirits said:


> Right? I feel like anyone who has ever shopped at Plugin Boutique for more than a few months has some form of Elements. Izotope is in perpetual sale mode. I did write to Plugin Boutique customer service, which I rarely do, saying this was weird for them to do, but no evidence that they care yet.
> 
> I guess I should just be happy that I love the plugin!


I was going to write plugin boutique about it but I checked the sales FAQ and they say like things like this could happen, and no refund. I bought the plugin on July 31st lol. I love the plugin though already used it several times


----------



## Pier

muziksculp said:


> Can Stutter Edit 2 do similar effects to what Cubase's Loop Mash FX can do ?
> 
> I no longer use Cubase, using Studio One Pro 5, which doesn't have this type of plug-in, would Stutter Edit 2 be a good alternative to Loop Mash FX ?
> 
> Thanks.



You can do similar things. SE2 is more powerful as it includes more effects and modulation possibilities.

There's one fundamental difference though, which is what we've been discussing in previous comments.

In Loop Mash (or other looper/repeater plugins) when you enable the looper by pressing a midi key, the looper will start with with part that was playing when you pressed that key. So if the snare was playing, then you will get a loop starting with the snare.

With Stutter Edit it doesn't work like that. Instead, it will store a piece of audio (eg: 1 bar of length) and when you engage the stutter effect it will start playin that stored audio regardless of when you did press the key. So if the stored audio starts on beat 1 with the kick, and you press your midi key on beat 2 with the snare, by default the stutter effect will start with the kick.

You don't have any control of when SE starts recording audio other than how long the recorded audio is (1 bar, 1 beat, etc).

You can create a modulation sequence that will play the recorded audio at different positions, but this is fixed for every preset. This means that every time you press your midi key, the audio from eg beat 2 will start playing, regardless of when you pressed the key.

Does this make sense? It's difficult to explain with words... maybe I should just make a video.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi @Pier ,

Yes, that's very clear, Thanks for the feedback. I wonder if there is any 3rd party plugin that operates, and does what Loop Mash FX does ?


----------



## Pier

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Pier ,
> 
> Yes, that's very clear, Thanks for the feedback. I wonder if there is any 3rd party plugin that operates, and does what Loop Mash FX does ?



I haven't tested it, but maybe Melda's MRythmizer:


----------



## muziksculp

Interesting, I will check it out. I will also do a bit of searching on other 3rd party options. 

Thanks.


----------



## muziksculp

Here is another option 

Polyverse & Infected Muschroom :  Gatekeeper https://polyversemusic.com/products/gatekeeper/


----------



## Pier

muziksculp said:


> Here is another option
> 
> Polyverse & Infected Muschroom :  Gatekeeper https://polyversemusic.com/products/gatekeeper/



It's great but it's not a looper though. It's more like a volume modulator.

I've been considering getting it!


----------



## Damarus

Glitch2 is fun, been using it for a while - not sure if its comparable.

I'll have to demo SE2, but I find most of my Izotope stuff sits on the back burner eventually so I'm hesitant to buy another plugin.. even @ $49


----------



## jononotbono

Anyone got any links to some amazing tracks using Stutter Edit 2. Recently picked it up as it was a very good price and wanna hear what this bad boy can properly do!


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

jononotbono said:


> Anyone got any links to some amazing tracks using Stutter Edit 2. Recently picked it up as it was a very good price and wanna hear what this bad boy can properly do!



Why don’t you make some crazy tracks with it and upload them. I’ll get my credit card out now just to be safe.


----------



## Tim_Wells

Just now digging into and learning this tool. So far, I'm quite excited about it. It should be VERY helpful for my _modest_ rhythmic/glitchy/special effects needs. I just need to add a little spice to certain tracks. (I'm not testing the boundaries of modern sound design here ).

No doubt I'll run into some limitations (haven't seen a tool yet that doesn't have them) and maybe-occasionally, some buggy behavior. 

But I've got to say, this is an incredibly useful, well designed, and deep tool. Props to B.T. and Izotope for this.


----------



## KEM

ALL of my music uses Stutter Edit 2, if you’ve listened to a KEM track from within the last like 6 months then you’ve heard a lot of Stutter Edit 2, it is essential to my sound and I can’t recommend it enough, it’s the best on the market for what it does


----------



## KEM




----------



## jononotbono

Jeremy Gillam said:


> Why don’t you make some crazy tracks with it and upload them. I’ll get my credit card out now just to be safe.


Funny, I was just watching some stuff on Stutter Edit 2 as I today I finally installed it again (when I bought it I was in America and my job turned out to be so hectic I couldn’t really write much music) and tried it out using my touchscreen keyboard to trigger the gestures and man, this thing seriously powerful. I do believe I’m going to finally start digging into this thing. It seems endless with possibilities!


----------

